# Costco - 19yr. Single Malt - Kirkland



## mosesbotbol

Costco has a 19 year old single malt distilled by Macallan for $70.00. That sounds like quite a deal and was wondering if anyone has tried it and has tasting notes they'd like to share?


----------



## Alpedhuez55

mosesbotbol said:


> Costco has a 19 year old single malt distilled by Macallan for $70.00. That sounds like quite a deal and was wondering if anyone has tried it and has tasting notes they'd like to share?


Which Costco do you go to? I have not seen it in the one in Everett!!!


----------



## replicant_argent

I know that if Costco puts the kirkland label on anything, they demand it exceed the quality of any product they would normally stock.

I imagine this should be some marvelous stuff. Almost bought some of their private label Vodka the other day, but got Svedka instead. I had to justify getting a big ass bottle of Dr. Bombay.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Which Costco do you go to? I have not seen it in the one in Everett!!!


I go to the one in Waltham. I think Avon sells booze too. I just read a review on another forum and they really talked it up, considering that Macallan 18 year is about $125.00 and this stuff is $70.00!!!


----------



## mosesbotbol

replicant_argent said:


> I know that if Costco puts the kirkland label on anything, they demand it exceed the quality of any product they would normally stock.
> 
> I imagine this should be some marvelous stuff.


I think the Kirkland vodka is made by Grey Goose. I have a feeling this scotch is going to be the deal of all deals. $70 is cheap for something of that age and distinction.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh

Thanks for the tip. IF the Kirkland is anywhere near as good as the MacCallan 18 yr, it would be a tremendous deal at $70.00!

Doc


----------



## Ivory Tower

Yeah, just refill your old MacCallan bottles so you can impress guests.  

I've never seen Kirkland Scotch at Costco, though.


----------



## Demented

Sounds like a fantastic deal. Look forward to reading whatever information comes up!


----------



## mosesbotbol

Ivory Tower said:


> Yeah, just refill your old MacCallan bottles so you can impress guests.
> 
> I've never seen Kirkland Scotch at Costco, though.


The label on the Kirkland scotch looks pretty impressive as is, not simple like their wines.


----------



## yakc130

Wish mine sold booze.


----------



## Lumpold

Antone manage to find anything out? It's in the costco over my way at £35... so equivalent to $70... is it worth the cash?


----------



## sspolv

Can we mebbe get a picture? I'm curious as to whether it'll be worth driving an hour from home to get, and I'll need some reference picture to find it.


----------



## replicant_argent

found a couple bad pics, someone said it was like a sherried mccallan...


----------



## opus

You gorillas are a bad influence on me. Just got back from Costco with my bottle. I am sampling it right now. Pretty good IMHO. It is smooth with a light floral/citrus note.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

opusxox said:


> You gorillas are a bad influence on me. Just got back from Costco with my bottle. I am sampling it right now. Pretty good IMHO. It is smooth with a light floral/citrus note.


Hehe, the slippery slope for single malts also...I'm tempted to head towards the Waltham one next time too now :al


----------



## Thurm15

Man I wish we had a Costco around here. They have yet to open a store in Upstate NY. We're stuck with Sam's Club or BJ's.:tg


----------



## RJT

Very interesting. After the holidays I may get one of you fine folks to get me a bottle. My Costco can not sell it because we are state controled (ABC stores).

I just got two "single malt" glasses in today. If anyone is interested in the glasses I can give you the info. I might could even do a group buy on them. They are 2 for $30.00 shipped. RJT


----------



## RJT

What size bottle is it? RJT


----------



## hornitosmonster

I saw that bottle but didn't pull the trigger. Now that I know  

I have been buying most of my liquor and beer at Costco. They have the best prices around (even better then Sams Club)


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Help!!!! Stop pushing me down da slippery slope to the Macallan 19 Year at Costco!!!!!!! The magnet is drawing me closer to Waltham. Question: what is a good cigar w/the 19 year old Macallan??


----------



## jrw

Trader Joe's (located in CA, AZ, WA, NY, maybe some others) has 18 year old Macallan under their TJ label for $42. I A/B 'ed it with Johnnie Walker Blue, and it's a much better dram.   I'm going back for more while it's still in stock. TJ also has a 19 year old Bowmore for $39, 10 year old Macallan for $32, and some others under the TJ label, plus Glenfiddich, Grant's, Chivas, J&B, Balvenie, Laphroig, etc. $21 for Knob Creek for bourbon drinkers. Generally better prices than Costco, but more limited selection.


----------



## Ivory Tower

Costco over here has it too. Uh oh.:al


----------



## billybarue

jrw said:


> Trader Joe's (located in CA, AZ, WA, NY, maybe some others) has 18 year old Macallan under their TJ label for $42. I A/B 'ed it with Johnnie Walker Blue, and it's a much better dram.   I'm going back for more while it's still in stock. TJ also has a 19 year old Bowmore for $39, 10 year old Macallan for $32, and some others under the TJ label, plus Glenfiddich, Grant's, Chivas, J&B, Balvenie, Laphroig, etc. $21 for Knob Creek for bourbon drinkers. Generally better prices than Costco, but more limited selection.


The Trader Joes that do carry liquor have some great prices. I didn't realize that had such high end stuff being put under their own label - excellent.

Off point, but their beer and wine selection is outstanding as well. Sadly, I left Boston about 1.5 years ago and would be all over Costco and TJ's. They have neither down here - I hated to end my Costco membership. I love that store. Has been said before, but some have a pretty good stogie selection. Specifically back in my hometown Alex., VA at the Pentagon City Costco.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Ivory Tower

A new Trader Joes is going up in January about 1/4 mile from my house. Uh oh.


----------



## mosesbotbol

I don't think the TJ's around Boston sell hard liqour? I know they sell wine and have an alright price point at that. Any Massholes know if they sell hard liquor a TJ's?


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Well, curious Masshole here. I checked in w/the TJ's here and they said they don't sell the hard stuff in Mass, but they do it on the West Coast.


----------



## niterider56

mosesbotbol said:


> Costco has a 19 year old single malt distilled by Macallan for $70.00. That sounds like quite a deal and was wondering if anyone has tried it and has tasting notes they'd like to share?


I picked up a bottle today and tried tonight, great stuff :dr . I will be buying another bottle or 3,4 ?


----------



## RJT

RJT said:


> What size bottle is it? RJT


I was wanting to know if this was one of those LARGE "quanity" bottles that Costco is famous for? Or is this a standard 750ML? Thanks, RJT


----------



## mu mike

All we have are Sam's around here.

Group buy anyone?  I wonder how much shipping would be?


----------



## Ivory Tower

750ml


----------



## RJT

Ivory Tower said:


> 750ml


TY :al


----------



## Charles

Looks like a great deal to me. Those bottles normally go for $100 or more. :dr :dr


----------



## doctorcue

Hopefully they have this after the turn of the year. I plan on buying a good bottle of booze per month. Looks like this is the value leader!

I heart Costco!


----------



## omowasu

I just picked up the exact same bottle today - 19 year old single malt Kirkland by Macallan distillery. $69.99 here at the Lake Zurich Costco. 

I am going to give it to my old man as part of his Christmas gift. He will want to crack it open on Christmas eve, so Ill post a report here on Christmas day or somewhere around then.


----------



## dayplanner

For those who have tried this, how does it compare to Macallan-labeled 18 year?


----------



## cmiller

Aaargh....  

Well, they are breaking ground on the new costco site soon here in Omaha, hopefully I'll find it there when it opens. :hn


----------



## omowasu

As stated prior, I picked up a bottle of the Kirkland (Costco) Macallan 19y single malt as part of my old man's Christmas gift, and we cracked the bottle the next day.

Bear in mind that I usually drink Dewars white label, Johnny Walker Red, or Glenlivet as they are enjoyable lower-cost scotch whiskies. I am just getting restarted in the world of single malts.

The best way I can describe the Costco 19y single malt is smoooooooooth! I normally take my scotch with club soda or water, but I was able to drink this one straight. All of the harsh notes I would usually find in a cheaper scotch were not present, and instead there were citrus, floral, and wood undertones. I was very impressed to say the least. I only had one glass, however, as it was a gift and intended for the old man.

The Costco nearby has more bottles left, although I dont know how long they will last. Maybe I should pick up a couple more?


----------



## Ernesto Fan

I've gotten a few nice things at Costco. Enjoy!


----------



## mosesbotbol

I think the Kirkland Scotch is a regular item from Costco, so no need to rush out and get it while it lasts. If it does run out, don't go pointing fingers at me.


----------



## billybarue

I was out in California for part of the holidays and picked up the Trader Joe's 18 year old from Macallan. I can't find the receipt, but I remember it to be about $45.00 (as mentioned earlier in this thread).

I don't know why it would make a huge price difference, but the sales person said the TJ version is aged only in oak, while the true Macallan is aged in a mixture of barrels. Sounds like hoakum, and I didn't bother to check this. I know I like Macallan so I thought I would take a shot. Hopefully break it open in a week or two and post my thoughts.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## billybarue

Well I broke it open and threw some random scotches on my desk for a comparison.

1) Benrinnes (15 year speyside) --- simply an awesome scotch. Beats the Trader Joe Macallan pretty easily.

2) Caol Ila (12 year, Islay) ---- Well this sampling may be slanted. I just love heavily peated Islays.

3) 1988 Linkwood (1988 Highland) ---- close , but the Linkwood is slightly better.

4) *Trader Joe's Macallan (18 year, oak matured, highland)* ---- quite good, I don't have another Macallan on hand to compare it to, but it is well worth the price, in my opinion.

5) Chivas Regal (18 year, blend) --- one of my favorite blends. TJ's Macallan beats it.

6) Bowmore Legend (Islay) --- Not heavy peated, nice scotch but TJ's Macallan beats it pretty soundly.

I should have had some glenmorangies, balvenies, glenfiddichs to compare, but there ya go.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## doctorcue

Time to hit Trader Joes!!! Good thing my wife's close friend works there. Might be able to snag a discount!


----------



## Dr_Trac

Ivory Tower said:


> Yeah, just refill your old MacCallan bottles so you can impress guests.
> 
> I've never seen Kirkland Scotch at Costco, though.


:r

it's kind of ghetto but i've done that with a few bottles. lol. particularly my Remy Martin XO bottle, heh.


----------



## Braxxy

Trader Joe's opened a store here in NYC last year, so upon reading about this 18 year old Macallan I rush to the store, 2 blocks from my work but I have never been there before, anyway they have a whole seperate store called Trader Joe's wine. I enter and see nothing but wine, when I ask for help they tell me Trader Joe himself didn't want to get a NY liquor license. 2 Buck Chuck was also 3 Buck Chuck, only in NY!


----------



## Smoked

I had my first Cherry tonight and figured I would do a search for Cherry to see what I come up with. Well it turns out I have a TJs in town with three versions of the TJs Scotch. They have a 12 year, a 15 year, and an 18 year. They are all made by great companies and I am going there this friday to pick some up. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## awsmith4

I will try it. The Kirkland's Port I tried with my brother was great.


----------



## mugwump

I love that I live within a mile of Costco's world headquarters and yet their stores here in WA can't sell liquor. Oh no, can't have the state missing out on its monopoly and wonderful prices.


----------



## EvanS

I've had the Kirkland 19 yr and it IS very good - but I really don't see the value when the same Costco has Glenlivet 18 yr single for $40.

Anyone able to tell me what I'm missing?


----------



## mastershogun

Bump... any additional thoguhts
I saw the 18 yr at costco and I'm pretty tempted


----------

